# pace oval office 7-3



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

anybody plan on showing up this thursday? I was thinking on bring some fish for a fry. what ya'll say.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I pm'd you a minute ago reelhappy. I'm camping this weekend at Coldwater Horse Stables so I won't make the meeting this Thursday. Mulat Mayor is up there already camping and won't make it either.

Catch y'all next week.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

alright we will wait 17th of july for the fish fry. have a good time hunting. see you later


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah... I can't make it either... There will be a parade in Milton that I will be in...... with me ole buckoscurvy pirates.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

can't make it either this week. got a date with a surf rod and a 6 packthis afternoon.


----------

